# The Swedish Nyckelharpa



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw this video on another forum. I don't think I've ever seen an instrument like this before. It's kind of a cross between a violin/fiddle, guitar and a typewriter.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've seen them before--kind of funky--in a way...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought it was gonna be a Nickleback joke!!! Or. Picked herring.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've seen a few at celtic festivals. I like the sound a lot, even the infernal clacking of the keys.
If one could live long enough one might have the time to learn such a thing.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Kept waiting for her to break into Smoke On The Water...


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

zontar said:


> I've seen them before--kind of funky--in a way...


Agreed. Now that I think about it I may have seen one in another YouTube video awhile back.



sambonee said:


> I thought it was gonna be a Nickleback joke!!! Or. Picked herring.


Or it could have been a joke involving Nickleback and Stephen Harper, but that's better suited to the Political forum. 



Mooh said:


> I've seen a few at celtic festivals. I like the sound a lot, even the infernal clacking of the keys.
> If one could live long enough one might have the time to learn such a thing.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Actually the clacking was the only thing that bothered me in the video but there's not much you can do about it. I agree, the practice learning this instrument must be pretty involved.



Tarbender said:


> Kept waiting for her to break into Smoke On The Water...


----------

